# Opera canova worth?



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys, new to these forums. I am looking for a new bike and I was offered a new 2008 opera canova with 08/09 sram force and open pro wheelset for $1700. I read online that the opera canova is the same as a Pinarello F4:13 so I was wondering if this bike is worth spending the $1700 on? I am a poor college student and its taken me a while to scrounge up the money so I don't want to waste it. Thanks!


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The Canova's were nice and if the bike is completely new that is a great deal if legit. It is probably a 2006/07 though. If i remember correctly the frame is slighty different than the 4:13 (top tube shape) but the geometry may be the same.


----------

